# Isis claims Russia is next



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Will be a mess if [email protected] with Russia !
ISIS Releases New Video: Attack On Russia Very Soon, Will Make Wives Concubines, Children Slaves (VIDEO) | American Military News


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I hope this is true!


----------



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Why cause they will blown to bits by Russia ?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

That may be interesting.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Last time they played with Russia, Russia killed all family members of those involved, then killed them... 

Lest just pray they are that stupid, and we are that lucky


----------



## TrucksNCoffee (Sep 19, 2015)

That'd be like walking up to a T-Rex and kicking it in the shins.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The izslimist took over a movie theater, had over a hundred hostages. the commando's attacked killed every male and female terrorist and lost a bunch of school grade kids, ended the terr problem.
They take care of the problem the right way, no courts, no military tribunals, just extermination, no recidivism problem either.
They do the same in the indian ocean off the coast of suckmalia, they tie the pirates to the ships rails and sink the boat sending the jihadist to allahole somewhat damp for their virgin goats,


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

If ISIS messes with russia they will get a visit from Putin and the wrong end of a Mr. Fister


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I would not be suprised if Sweden is next. Our police is by and large not prepared to deal with something like this. Our politicians even worse, they would do ( I guess) all possible errors.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sweden would pose no significant value, and isn't challenging Isis expansion, Russia is. They already bloodied Russia with the airliner, but I suspect Isis will get ugly smart here and stop taking credit for these actions and be covert.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Ripon said:


> Sweden would pose no significant value, and isn't challenging Isis expansion, Russia is. They already bloodied Russia with the airliner, but I suspect Isis will get ugly smart here and stop taking credit for these actions and be covert.


yes, that is true. We are not a target for good political reasons, but we might be for practical reasons, they are here, they can get lots of attention, and attention is what they want. Like when they mass-executes children or others, the value is the message.

My guess is this years christmas shopping, if they strike, that is the time & target of choise.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I would not be suprised if Sweden is next. Our police is by and large not prepared to deal with something like this. Our politicians even worse, they would do ( I guess) all possible errors.


England Sweden Norway Germany will see similar attacks any day.



rice paddy daddy said:


> I hope this is true!


Me Too!



pheniox17 said:


> Last time they played with Russia, Russia killed all family members of those involved, then killed them...
> 
> Lest just pray they are that stupid, and we are that lucky


As it should be... viscous animals need to be treated similarly. No door to door fighting, if he's on this block it all blows up. Take his hairy assed baby maker bitch and future terrorist haters jihadiis with him all get a free ticket to Allah Land!
That's the way a war should be fought....... to Win!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

One has to realize they train their small children to hate and die for the cause. I think it's only right to respect their religion and allow them to be killed for their goat F'in god. The more the better. There are no helpless civilians, all are fighters or supporters. Just like they treat us.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope they do screw with Russia Mr Putin, ex-KGB, will remind them of who has power. Unlike the 12th Imam in the White House. The thing about terror is that it is unpredictable as to where and what it will do. The terrorist only has to be correct one time out of dozens. Those opposing the terrorists can never be wrong. Sweden is just as likely as the USA, Germany, Israel or Nigeria.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Like Clint Eastwood said,"Go ahead, make my day!"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It will be interesting to see how Putin retaliates. You can bet your last dollar it will be significantly more violent and decisive then anything Oblunder would do. I say if they want to die for 72 virgins then lets oblige them. Make em glow in the dark.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good maybe they will wipe Obama's cousins out. Obama surely has done nothing but make them stronger. If they hit Russia Putin has no option but to strike them hard if he wants to remain in power. Opposite for Obama he keeps power by playing golf.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yes, that is true. We are not a target for good political reasons, but we might be for practical reasons, they are here, they can get lots of attention, and attention is what they want. Like when they mass-executes children or others, the value is the message.
> 
> My guess is this years christmas shopping, if they strike, that is the time & target of choise.


 You are not a target because you do not madder . When the time comes they will just walk in a take over you will have nothing to say about it . You will bow to your new masters But as always you will be lucky the rest of us will deal with it for you.


----------

